# Extravagant Advertising for This Whiskey Bottle



## Harry Pristis (Jan 19, 2016)

I was amazed and delighted to find this advertisement on Wikimedia.  Apparently, the image is very popular because it is available in multiple sizes and exposures.  The thing is, I can't figure out (beyond being eye-catching) what the harem scene has to do with Kentucky whiskey.  Is one of the ladies the former or future "Belle of Nelson"?!  


​


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 19, 2016)

*Certainly an odd advertising for whiskey, with the opium pipe and harem.

maybe someone more familiar with the product can fill us in ....

a really nice advertisement.

Jim *


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 19, 2016)

SOOOOO many WIki to chose from. How do you pick? https://www.wikimedia.org/


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 19, 2016)

I think what they meant was: if you drink our whiskey you'll be surrounded by beautiful naked women. Lol. I don't know, just thought I would throw it out there


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 19, 2016)

Maybe the man was saying "Geez ladies put some clothes on!" LOL.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 19, 2016)

Fat bottom girls you make the rockin world go round!!! Lol


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 19, 2016)

Or drink our whiskey and you will think you will be surrounded by naked woman!!! Lmfao


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 22, 2016)

Back in the day, before the world went "modern" (during and after prohibition), bars were primarily male only.   There was a bad societal connotation then for, gasp, a WOMAN who would go in a bar.  In those days, a lot of the artwork in the bars involved some degree of female nudity.  I think part of the theory was that the boys would get wistful and drink more hooch.   You see quite a bit of hard liquor advertising with nudes from pre-pro.   Don't know about the harem aspect or the interracial suggestion.   Both would have been, I suspect, HIGHLY risqué back in the day.

Jim G

Interesting.  Great graphic piece.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 22, 2016)

I think the male in the voluminous garb is the eunuch serving the harem, cleaning the shisha pipes in this case.  

We don't know how this illustration was used . . . wall-hanging poster to drink coaster . . . because it has been reproduced and re-sized so often.  I lean toward poster on a tavern wall, myself.  It wouldn't have been used in a newspaper (maybe a men's magazine).  Maybe it was printed as a trade card, the equivalent of a "French" postcard.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 22, 2016)

Just a neat piece, that proves sex sells!!


----------

